# New puppy



## Dogloverbirmingham (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm looking to rescue this little 4 month old boy from my local dogs home, however, they're not sure what breed he is, any suggestions from anyone? Just so I know what I'm getting myself in for more. 

Thanks


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

If he was around here he would be called a Pitbull or Staffy cross. Could also have Boxer in him.


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

He looks just like my puppy Piper! I actually got a DNA test for her, and it's coming back soon, but the shelter said boxer mix. I think she also has some Staffy in her, and others have guessed GSD or Rhodesian Ridgeback!


----------

